

Now You Can Code Without Knowing Code - ukdm
http://www.businessinsider.com/application-craft-a-new-tool-for-corporate-web-apps-2010-9

======
gexla
Lots of companies have tried to go this route. Lots of failed, and there are
lots still trying. The problem is that you always have to code, otherwise you
are just installing something (no different from what we have already had for
quite some time.) Having to code and learn the interface is still a burden.

Even if you can build something without really having to know how to code,
businesses will still seek developers to build their needed apps. The CEO
knows how to mop the floor, but that doesn't mean he will do it himself
(though he might if he's the only employee.) Once you are paying a developer,
then you probably give that developer the choice of tools to use to build that
app. The developer probably wouldn't be choosing this platform.

